# Porting the click router



## Dave_Hench (Apr 4, 2011)

Trying to learn to do ports. Porting the click router and it hung up with norule to make /usr/src/sys/kern/vnode-if.pl. There is a vnode-if.src in that directory.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 4, 2011)

Title: "Senior Engineer"? What does that even mean? And what is this post about? net/click?

How to ask questions the smart way.


----------



## caesius (Apr 5, 2011)

I think the OP may have confused the purpose of the Title: form and entered his job title (presumably senior engineer).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 5, 2011)

Right .. funny. I'll change that.


----------



## Dave_Hench (Apr 6, 2011)

*More information*

Thanks for changing the title of the thread for me. (I set it as my job title Senior Engineer)

I am a scientist at the Air Force Research Lab. We have a Emulab cluster (a network emulation super computer). The native operating system is FreeBSD 7.4 and I need to port in a variety of appliations: Click Router with MadWiFi driver, WireShark, Iperf, CORE, MATLAB, and OPNET to name a few. Both Windows and linux operating systems are also available.

I started with Click and downloaded the skeleton from FreeBSD and finally found the proper (I think) release of Click and got it in the right directory.

The compilation stopped with a message that there was no rule to build /usr/src/sys/kern/vnode-if.pl, however, there was a vnode-if.src in that directory.

I googled and found that this was a common problem around the time of the release of 7.4 but couldn't find a reference I could understand.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2011)

Ports depend on the ports infrastructure in /usr/ports/.  Using just an individual port skeleton is probably not going to work.  As a first step, read the Handbook section on ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 6, 2011)

Right, net/click depends on at least five other ports, so use them all in conjunction (i.e. from a full and recent ports tree), and don't treat them as separate pieces of source code you need to tie together manually. It can be done, but we haven't even walked on Mars yet.


----------

